# rod turned into a gaff



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

i need to take a old rod (stiff one) and remove the guides that are remaining and i guess fiberglass a large shark hook to the end.....i used one of these a while back and it made lip gaffing and gaffing in general easier for the not so larger fish......

Does anyone on here do that or can anyone steer me in the right direction.....

I have NEVER messed with fiberglass,so this is a first for me.....

the one i used was done at the Rod Room,and he said it wasnt that expensive to have it done......

thanks for any help...


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

I MADE ONE A FEW YEARS AGO. CUT ROD 2 TO 3 FOOT RANG WITH HACKS SAW BUY BIG HOOK THAT WILL FIT INSIDE OF ROD PUT EYE IN ROD PUT SMALL SCREW THRUE EYE AND ROD. FILL END WITH GLUE. I STILL USE MINE. WORKS GREAT.


----------



## yankee 2 (Oct 3, 2007)

u can talk to a guy his name is Bob Van De Walle he is a excellent person to talk yo about this he makes them all the time and he fixes rods and reels i bring all my stuff to him and is extreamly fair in price his # is 934-9479


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *alm (5/19/2009)*I MADE ONE A FEW YEARS AGO. CUT ROD 2 TO 3 FOOT RANG WITH HACKS SAW BUY BIG HOOK THAT WILL FIT INSIDE OF ROD PUT EYE IN ROD PUT SMALL SCREW THRUE EYE AND ROD. FILL END WITH GLUE. I STILL USE MINE. WORKS GREAT.




I did the same except that I didn't even fill the end with 'glue'. Just put a bolt w/nut through the shaft and hook eye. No problems.



A dose of good epoxy putty would only make it mo' bettah JMHO C2


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

That is actually one of the tips in the may issue of Salt Water Sportsman


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Its so easy, Wrap the hook on the end with a couple layers of rod builders thread size d or bigger or nylon twine that has no waxes in it like upoulstry thread. Coat with a couple coats of rod builderstwo part finish( need rod turning motor to do this, but five min. epoxy will work for a few seasonsbut willstarts to crack, so you need to recoat). 

You dont need to insert the hook to have a functional gaff. It may look a little cleaner, but will not work any better or any stronger.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I do the thread thing on the shaft to make a couple of decorative bands just to make it look pretty. I made a cute little cord grip for a handle. The ideas are limitless.



I also driledl a hole through the blank at the top and put a lanyard there. I make it large enough to get your hand out in case of emergency.



I also file/grind the hook barb off. 



This will also work with a piece of PVC. JMHO C2


----------

